# identifying a mutt?



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

so heres my q, as many of you know i donate my time at a local shelter. So we all know what pits looks like, bullies looks like, etc when they are *grown* to a certain age... But how can you tell when they are just little puppies. I will be adopting soon (i am so excited, I've been waiting for 1+ year, learning about pits, and waiting to graduate my colllege and move into a dog-friendly apartment complex, and I want to know what to look for in a small puppy. I mean, you can tell if a dog is of the bully breed, you can kinda see if it has a wedge shaped head and whatnot, but are there any subtle things i should look for? I am looking for a pit, medium size prolly 30-50 lbs full grown, with good proportions. Obviously Im not gonna be able to get a "well bred dog" (mostly likely not, unless I get lucky) but I want to pick out a puppy that is the closests to a APBT that I can. color doesnt matter to me, just well proportioned good looking apbt or amstaff dog. any of you got some insight?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

hmmm....buy one?


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

no the point is to NOT buy one


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

ask a breeder for a free one ... You can't guarentee anything at the shelter.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Familiarize yourself with the UKC/ADBA standards for the APBT, and then find the dog that you think best fits what they consider the ideal pit bull.

Adopting is a guess at best, there won't be any way to tell if the dog is pure apbt or not.

UKC
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)

ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> ask a breeder for a free one ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Most I can say, is look at the front paws, if they seem huge, it might be a bully. Also, stay away from the bluenoses. With a Blacknose or a Rednose, the chances of it being an APBT/mix will be closer.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Most I can say, is look at the front paws, if they seem huge, it might be a bully. Also, stay away from the bluenoses. With a Blacknose or a Rednose, the chances of it being an APBT/mix will be closer.


thanks a lot!

also do you think you can see a wedge shaped head at a young age? or do they all have similar heads when they are that young


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

what is this "wedge shaped head" that u speak of lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think his point is rescuing..

I would look for not to wide chest, obvious cute pittie head and a red nose will give you the best chance...Well actually maybe not to much anymore.

I would look at some good breeders sites and study there puppies but you are never going to know till it grows up. Many breeds and APBT crosses look so great as pups.

Best of luck to you and I am sure you will love whatever you end up with even if he grows up to look like a poodle lol... Glad to hear you are rescuing


----------



## frmny2ns (Nov 23, 2008)

when we got our dog when he was a little pup he looked like a lab, but i have heard alot of ppl say that if you look at the little ball thing on there necks that have the little wiskers that there will be three wiskers but idk if thats just a wise tale or not but its worth a shot


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

why stay away from blue noses??


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

All I can say is good luck. I know someone who tryed this as well, and brought home a puppy they swore was a pit and others swore was a pit pup and now its full grown and looks like a Whippet, really skinny and long. Puppies are hard to judge.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Maybe you would be better off adopting an adult dog? It would be much less of a crap shoot, and the adults have a much lesser chance of being adopted than the puppies.

I know there's nothing like taking a puppy and training it and watching it grow, but there are some advantages to getting an adult, especially when adopting.

You'll be able to pick the "look" you want, and not have to guess or worry about what the dog will look like when it gets older.

The dog's temparment will already be set, so there will be no suprises when it gets older. Most people think they are better off raising a dog as a puppy, and when you are dealing with a reputable breeder and know where the dog is coming from, that may be the case. But, when adopting from the shelter, you know absolutely nothing about the dog's genetic background. The last thing you want to do is bring a puppy home, fall in love, and raise it, only to find out in about a year that the dog has HA and is a manbiter. 

Often times, the dog will already be trained. That means you don't have to deal with the ruined carpets and chewed up furniture. You can skip that annoying leash training stage. You can just bring your dog home and love it.

That's just my suggestion. I can't wait to see pictures of your new addition, whatever you decide on.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

it will be easier to tell at around 6 months. and easier to find one you like. I have had pups and adults but the adult or adolecent dogs are easier to transition into your lifestyle. never had a problem with an adult when I could match temporment with my other dogs. the important thing is that you adopt and not buy. I think anybody can buy a dog you have to qualify to adopt. just my take on it.


----------



## MongoSlade (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm with Dan-no way to do it.


----------

